# بعد تشغيل السياره ينخفض ضغط الريس وتطفي السياره



## سالم حبيب (9 أغسطس 2010)

واني اليوم الصبح ماتشتغل السياره الا اذا دعست بنزين وعلى طول تطفي 

لازم اعشق بنمره او اضغط على البنزين عشان ماتطفي 

احيانا مع التشغيل اسمع صوت السياره : عننن عن
و
الظغط نازل لكن مع الصوت يرتفع الظغط كأن السياره تقاوم الطفيه

بعدها تطفي

؟​


----------



## سالم حبيب (9 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو المساعده .....


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم سالم 
أهلا بك في ملتقاك 
حتي يتمكن الاخوة المهندسين من المساعدة ، يستلزم ان تعطيهم بعض المعلومات مثل : 
نوع السيارة ، الموديل ، نوع دورة الوقود ، نوع النقل (عادة - اتوماتيك) 
ثم هل يعمل المحرك بعد بعض المحاولات أم انه لا يعمل أبدا ؟ 
هل عرضتها علي ورشة متخصصة أم لا ؟ 
وتمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## سالم حبيب (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكراٌ على ترحيبك لي وسأعمل بما قلته 

السياره مازدا 323 موديل 92
كربريتر والناقل عادي 

وزنت الريس قبل قليل واشتغلت السياره بس :
الظغط غير ثابت ويقفز لـ2 وينزل لـ1.5 وتسمع صوت السياره : عن عنننن
واذا حطيتها بنمره يرجع كل شي طبيعي 
لكن اذا رفعت رجلي عن الدواسه تقفز السياره وتتحرك للأمام << وهي ماشيه على الخط بنمره
<< هذه الوزنيه هي الوحيده التي استطعت بها تشغيل السياره !!


----------



## سالم حبيب (10 أغسطس 2010)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 39 مشاهده ولا احد رد !!!


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم سالم حياك الله 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
قلتم :


> *وزنت الريس قبل قليل واشتغلت السياره بس :
> الظغط غير ثابت ويقفز لـ2 وينزل لـ1.5 وتسمع صوت السياره : عن عنننن
> واذا حطيتها بنمره يرجع كل شي طبيعي
> لكن اذا رفعت رجلي عن الدواسه تقفز السياره وتتحرك للأمام << وهي ماشيه على الخط بنمره
> << هذه الوزنيه هي الوحيده التي استطعت بها تشغيل السياره !!*


وبالنسبة لي الكلام يحتاج الي بعض التوضيح منكم :
- "ا*الظغط غير ثابت ويقفز لـ2 وينزل لـ1.5" تقصد مؤشر السرعة ؟ أم ماذا ؟ 
- "**واذا حطيتها بنمره يرجع كل شي طبيعي" ما ذا تعني ؟ وما هي "النمرة " ؟ 
- "**لكن اذا رفعت رجلي عن الدواسه تقفز السياره وتتحرك للأمام" أي دواسة ؟ دواسة القابض ؟ 
- "وهي ** ماشيه على الخط بنمره" ما معني هذه العبارة ؟
- "**هذه الوزنيه هي الوحيده التي استطعت بها تشغيل السياره" وزنية الوقود أم وزنية الكهرباء ؟ 
كما تري أخي الكريم المشكلة التي ربما منعت الاخوان من الاشتراك هو اختلاف المصطلحات ، مما يجعل الكلام غير مفهوم . 
وحرصا منا علي مد يد العون برجاء أن تصبر علينا وتشرح المشكلة بشكل أوضح .
وفقكم الله 
*


----------



## سالم حبيب (12 أغسطس 2010)

- "ا*الظغط غير ثابت ويقفز لـ2 وينزل لـ1.5" تقصد مؤشر السرعة ؟ أم ماذا ؟ 

الـrpm او ضغط المكينه

- "**واذا حطيتها بنمره يرجع كل شي طبيعي" ما ذا تعني ؟ وما هي "النمرة " ؟ 

تروس القير .... الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس

اذا عشقت ووضعت القير بأي ترس تعمل السياره ولا تتوقف


- "**لكن اذا رفعت رجلي عن الدواسه تقفز السياره وتتحرك للأمام" أي دواسة ؟ دواسة القابض ؟ 

دواسة البنزين اول دواسه على اليمين 

 - "وهي ** ماشيه على الخط بنمره" ما معني هذه العبارة ؟

وهي تسير على الطريق ماتطفي ابدا اذا كان القير في احد التروس

- "**هذه الوزنيه هي الوحيده التي استطعت بها تشغيل السياره" وزنية الوقود أم وزنية الكهرباء ؟ 

اقصد وزن الريس وهو مسمار بجانب الثروتل بودي
*


----------

